

The 2011 Web Analytics Review  - nicolsc
http://blog.kissmetrics.com/2011-web-analytics-review/

======
emanuer
So the stats for the average website in the word are:

    
    
      Pages Visited = 4.5%
      Bounce Rate = 47.0%
      AVG. Time on Side = 4:50min
    
      Traffic Sources:
      Direct: 36.8%
      Search Engine: 28.0%
      Referral: 19.4%
      Other: 15.8%
    
      Operating Systems (increase last year):
      Windows: 84.8% (-5.1%)
      Mac 5.2% (+0.7%)
      Linux 0.7% (+0.1%)
      Other 9.3% (+4.3)
    

I can only assume that the increase in Other-OS are due to the rise of mobile.
Which would mean, around 9% of all traffic are from mobile phones? This number
seems unrealistically high to me, what am I missing?

